# Creek behind the house.



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

A couple of use took a ride in the creek behind my house. I grew up playing in this creek. Its a blast to ride in.


http://s688.photobucket.com/albums/vv250/MetalManDX66/?albumview=slideshow

I missed the best pic of the day. I about rolled the ole brute. I was doing a water wheelie when all the sudden i hit a wash out that was 5 foot deep. I just about floated here across thats when she rolled on me. I bailed off the the side and caught it in time and walked it out. water was up to my shoulders. Bad thing was i had the camera with me so no pics and i had my cell phone in my pocket. I just got the phone yesterday and sunk it today :bigok:


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

that creek looks like a lot of fun, sorry to hear about the cell phone and camera, but good thing the brute wasn´t sunk


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Camera is still cool but cell phone is toast.:34:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Them HMF get loud when there wet.

Heres "Little Brother" doing what ever it is he does ..LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welp i'd certainly be in there every single day. i can ride me some water!


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Sweet, yea i'd be in there all the time! Good stuff man:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that looks more like a river than a creek! :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:bigok:That looks like a fun place to be :bigok:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

It it gets really wide in some spots. Its a cool place to play for sure.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

i have a 8ft deep creek at my house you can come try if your brute floats:bigok:


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

nice pictures of your trail ridding


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I have learned my lesson about phones. I have lost a few got a few wet. So now I just leave it in the truck when I ride


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, talking about bumping an old post. LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh, now I really want to go out. Those were great!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

lol yeah this is a old one for sure. I still love riding in the creek :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> lol yeah this is a old one for sure. I still love riding in the creek :rockn:


 
Me Toooooo!!!!


----------



## teamgroundcheck (Mar 21, 2010)

yea i kind of stay away from the creeks around me it didnt take me long to learn just what quicksand was. this is a 680 honda and a 500 honda both stuck, im trying to pull them out an only end up digging into the sand. got the 680 out then had to cross an pull the 500 out from the otherside. only to sink my over the handlebars on the way back across. so now i stay clear of the creeks unless there hard bottom.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, gotta be carefull....

We spend all summer in the creeks!


----------

